# ES Pups



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

LItter of English Setter pups, whelped yesterday...ready in 6 weeks. 'Sire and dam very birdy, good hunters. 8 pups; 3 females available, 3 males. $400. Dam is on a preserve, guiding (well, taking a few weeks off!), sire too. By Wednesday I will have puppy pics and sire ped. Here is the ped for the dam:

http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/3genview.php?id=767

More to come. Shoot me a PM if you have any interest.

Good hunting,

Rob


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Another great litter, Havelock and Tomoka! Great in the field and great around the house with other animals and kids. Someone will be real happy for a long time.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey guys and gals, there are 4 pups left. Sterling has lowered the price to $250...he is over dogged and busy and needs to get them to good hunting homes. They are ready to go right now. These will be great dogs. Good peds on both sides and both parents are bird finders. In short, $250 is a great deal. If you're interested, PM or call me and I'll hook you up.

Good hunting,

Rob

(435.602.9656)


----------

